# 309/100 offshore partner visa



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi there,
I have applied offshore partner visa with all the solid evidences on 4/02/2014 from India and got acknowledgment on 19th feb 2014. I applied onshore visa in Australia before but unfortunately they said I didn't meet the criteria of two years of de facto relationship. That's why I had to withdraw my file.My partner & I was living together in Australia for 1.7yrs. Since then I have t heard anything yet. My migration agent said looking at my file which was almost decision ready included my medical and police which was done in Australia, it would take only three months. Apparently it's going to be complete six months on 4th august. Is there anyone who applied start of this year and got the visa approved. Please suggest how long it can take upto!! Your help would be much appreciated.i am really frustrated now coz when I. Was going to apply everyone said it would only take three months or so, and I agreed to it. Missing my partner now and this immi doesn't care about the sentiments. Please suggest if emailing them about how I feel would of any help or just waste attempt😪


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry I meant after the acknowledgment on 19th feb 2014 since then I haven't heard anything !!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Welcome to the Forum*



KomalAujla said:


> Sorry I meant after the acknowledgment on 19th feb 2014 since then I haven't heard anything !!


Hey KomalAujla,

Welcome to the Forum!! 

As per the latest update, AHC New Delhi is allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. You might have to wait another month or so to get a CO allocated to your file.

AHC New Delhi recently increased the case officer allocation time frame to 30-31 weeks since date of application. Below is the link from their website that has detailed information on processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

The increase in time frame is most probably because of the increase in the volume of applications lodged and the lack of officers to process them.
Kindly post on the thread made for applicants from India, below is the link:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...rtner-visa-309-india-2014-a-2.html#post519665

Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! Please keep us updated. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh that's so kind of you Becky! Your reply has given me hope that it's not too long now . So I should wait for another month or so I guess!! Gosh I hope this time passes by soon, it's the toughest time of my life. I am away from my partner since feb&#55357;&#56852; how long will they take to finish December and January month!! Is there any way where we can check which month they are upto anytime!! Sorry just asking coz of curiousity!!


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you so much Becky!! The information you have given is sheer satisfying 😊


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

KomalAujla said:


> Thank you so much Becky!! The information you have given is sheer satisfying &#128522;


Also is there anyway we can check how long will it take them to finish December and January month?! I have got little hope that it won't take much longer now! Dying to be with my partner&#128532; I hope that they will be quick as!! Hun have you got yours done yet? Good luck darl!!


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

*still waiting for acknowledgement letter*

Hello all,
I lodged my application for partnet visa from India. which was recived by New Delhi on 15th of May today it is 2 month i have not even received acknowledgement letter, i don't know how long will it take for my process to get started. This is really hard to get through this painfull period. can someone tell me how this process works. Thankyou


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

KomalAujla said:


> Thank you so much Becky!! The information you have given is sheer satisfying &#128522;





KomalAujla said:


> Also is there anyway we can check how long will it take them to finish December and January month?! I have got little hope that it won't take much longer now! Dying to be with my partner&#128532; I hope that they will be quick as!! Hun have you got yours done yet? Good luck darl!!


Hey KomalAujla,

No worries KomalAujla. Happy to help.
I unfortunately am not sure how long AHC will take to clear December 2013 and January 2014 case officer allocations. 
I can keep you updated if that helps.

I have a case officer, I'm still waiting for my visa. My timeline is in my signature below. It has all my details.

Good Luck! And please keep us updated. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Welcome to the Forum*



waitng said:


> Hello all,
> I lodged my application for partnet visa from India. which was recived by New Delhi on 15th of May today it is 2 month i have not even received acknowledgement letter, i don't know how long for me to get my process started. This is really hard to get through this painfull period. can someone tell me how this process works. Thankyou


Hey waitng,

Welcome to the Forum!! 
AHC New Delhi is taking 30-31 weeks since date of application to allocate case officer to an application that is roughly 217 days maximum.
Below is the link from AHC New Delhi website which has the current processing time frames of the services they provide:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

As for acknowledgement letter, AHC New Delhi doesn't send it to every applicant. You can call them and check for your peace.

Sorry for being the bearer of bad new but you have a long wait ahead of you. I'd suggest you take up a hobby or something cause this process can drive a person insane especially the lack of communication from AHC's end is the cause of more stress and depression. Current indicative processing time frame as per AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months. The global standard processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months.

Keep yourself busy and you won't even feel this waiting time.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Omg you are such a darling!! Thanks for the information!! That was a great help!! Why your case is been so long? I hope your visa soon too!!😄
Yes please keep us updated if possible!


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Thankyou Becky, 
Thankyou for sharing your knowledge with me, I was frustrated with the wait as i was waiting for acknowledgement letter everyday, so that i could get the medical done. this is really frustrating period for both of us. I will act on your advise. I would try and get PCC done in the mean time so that i don't make the case officer wait for those documents. Thanking you
Waiting


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

KomalAujla said:


> Omg you are such a darling!! Thanks for the information!! That was a great help!! Why your case is been so long? I hope your visa soon too!!��
> Yes please keep us updated if possible!


No worries, I'll keep you updated. You might have to wait for another 4-5 weeks roughly to get a CO. Not long to go now considering how long you've already waited.

My CO has requested a new Indian PCC as the one I submitted at the time of application has now expired. So to apply for a PCC from the PSK I must have all the personal details updated then only my PSK will issue me the PCC. I don't have husband's name and my new current address in my passport, so I will have to apply for a re-issue the appointment date for which is on July 18 (had to wait for a month and a half to get appointment date). Once PSK updates my personal details and re-issues my passport, then I will be able to apply for the PCC.

My first Indian PCC was issued by the High Commission of India, Canberra as my passport was renewed from there.

Once the CO is allocated, things move along fairly quickly, that's if there are no complications in your case. 
Good Luck!! Hope you get a CO soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Thankyou Becky,
> Thankyou for sharing your knowledge with me, I was frustrated with the wait as i was waiting for acknowledgement letter everyday, so that i could get the medical done. this is really frustrating period for both of us. I will act on your advise. I would try and get PCC done in the mean time so that i don't make the case officer wait for those documents. Thanking you
> Waiting


No worries, happy to help 
Good Idea!!  Get the PCC and collect other additional documents that the CO could request in the mean time. Depending on PSK, the PCC can take some time as well.

Call AHC and let them know that you haven't received an acknowledgement letter and HAP ID. Sometimes they act on such calls and send off the requested documents to the applicant not long after that.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi there, 
I have read the same as yours! The other applicant called them and they issued the acknowledgment after the call! Just saying there's no harm in calling and ask them! Good luck


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanking you again, 
I hope you are right. I will be happy if i get CO appointed in 4 to 5 weeks. i will keep you updated with the progress of my application. wishing you very best in the future
Waiting


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Thanking you again,
> I hope you are right. I will be happy if i get CO appointed in 4 to 5 weeks. i will keep you updated with the progress of my application. wishing you very best in the future
> Waiting


Thanks!! And same to you. Keep praying and have faith in the Almighty

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Thankyou,
I will send them e mail and if they don't send me acknowledgement with in this week i will call them. So that i can get the medical done. i have booked the appointment with PSK for PCC. Thankyou very much


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Thankyou,
> I will send them e mail and if they don't send me acknowledgement with in this week i will call them. So that i can get the medical done. i have booked the appointment with PSK for PCC. Thankyou very much


Email and then call to double check that they have received your email. 
Email alone won't do much as AHC New Delhi workers seem to ignore emails unless the applicant calls them.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Becky,
I will call them and keep you informed, i am new to this forum. Can you guide me how can i ask you for your giudence in future. Is there any way i can directly ask you my questions? Thanking you againg
Waiting


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Thanks Becky,
> I will call them and keep you informed, i am new to this forum. Can you guide me how can i ask you for your giudence in future. Is there any way i can directly ask you my questions? Thanking you againg
> Waiting


No worries!! Good Luck with everything.

You can post on this thread or the below mentioned thread which is for applicants from India:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...rtner-visa-309-india-2014-a-2.html#post519665

Or you can private message me.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Becky,
The contact detail I have given on my application is changed!! Do you think I should update them the new one or should I wait until I receive any email from them! 
Fingers crossed I hope it will be done in 4 or 5 weeeks😊 not too long now! P.s you didn't tell me the reason your case took that long! I hope all goes well with yours too!! Wish you very good luck darl!'😊


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

thankyou very much,
i will do so, hope to share some good news with you soon, thanking you againg
waiting


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry just read your reply now! No worries!! This system sucks I know! They make you wait so long and by the time documents goes off&#55357;&#56852; hope all goes real fast for you!! I know how does it feel to be far away from your partner!! Good luck


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

KomalAujla said:


> Becky,
> The contact detail I have given on my application is changed!! Do you think I should update them the new one or should I wait until I receive any email from them!
> Fingers crossed I hope it will be done in 4 or 5 weeeks�� not too long now! P.s you didn't tell me the reason your case took that long! I hope all goes well with yours too!! Wish you very good luck darl!'��


Hey,

I think you should call AHC to update your contact details ASAP!!!
Many applicants these days get phone calls from the case officers as soon as they are allocated one, you don't want the the case officer to call you and not get through to you on the first day he/she tries to contact you.

I explained my case in the post in which you asked me about my case 
Have a read  It's there.
Hope this helps. Thanks for your kind wishes. Good Luck to you too!
Let me know if you need anymore help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> thankyou very much,
> i will do so, hope to share some good news with you soon, thanking you againg
> waiting


No worries!!


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

*Hello*

Hello Becky,
I have put my details againg, have got my details. Please resend me the link to SS again as i could not get to the SS through the link whick you sent me earlier.
I can resend you my details
Date of lodgement 15 th May.
Acknowledgement received on 15th June
Medical requested on 25th Augest
Medical provided on 5 th September
Now i have got My indian PCC which i have given to my Immigration Agent.
Thankyou for you guidence so far
Regards
Kapil


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Hello Becky,
> I have put my details againg, have got my details. Please resend me the link to SS again as i could not get to the SS through the link whick you sent me earlier.
> I can resend you my details
> Date of lodgement 15 th May.
> ...


Hey Kapil,

I have added your details to the SS. That SS does not belong to this forum. So if you have any questions regarding any query from the SS please make sure you post your question on the other forum and not here. Thank You!
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Becky,
Thankyou so much for adding my details to SS. Could you please guide me how to get to the SS on other forum. I would really appriciate if you can send me the link to that forum or just mention the adress of the SS.
Thankyou very much

Regards
Waiting


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Hello Becky,
> Thankyou so much for adding my details to SS. Could you please guide me how to get to the SS on other forum. I would really appriciate if you can send me the link to that forum or just mention the adress of the SS.
> Thankyou very much
> 
> ...


Please check your inbox. I can't mention the name of the other forum on here 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Becky,
Thankyou very much for sending the link and updating my details. Hope you are close to getting your visa. wishing you all the best and thanking you for your help.
Since i lodged the application in May the Co allocation time has increased from 30 weeks to 35 weeks which is really sad and depressing. Hope this time goes quickly
Regards
Waitng


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Hello Becky,
> Thankyou very much for sending the link and updating my details. Hope you are close to getting your visa. wishing you all the best and thanking you for your help.
> Since i lodged the application in May the Co allocation time has increased from 30 weeks to 35 weeks which is really sad and depressing. Hope this time goes quickly
> Regards
> Waitng


Hey Waitng,

No worries, happy to help 
I can understand how disturbing and frustrating this increase in time frame is.
Having said that, there have been 3 applicants on the other forum whose visas have been approved on the same day they were allocated a case officer. The case officer called the applicant and 10 minutes later the grant email was sent to the applicant. This is still not a sure thing so I'm just observing how the applications are being processed before I post the update on the AHC New Delhi thread.

So there is a silver lining that with this increasing time frame, the waiting period in the final queue is decreasing. 
Hang in there! Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## waitng (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Becky,
You have lifted my sprits by saying that Co may take the decision early. I have submitted my application through Migration Agent in Melbourne, can the CO still call me or they will call my Agent? I have submitted the Ready file hope that helps. I have got my PCC as well. Thanks for sharing your knowldge and experience
Regards
Waiting


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

waitng said:


> Hello Becky,
> You have lifted my sprits by saying that Co may take the decision early. I have submitted my application through Migration Agent in Melbourne, can the CO still call me or they will call my Agent? I have submitted the Ready file hope that helps. I have got my PCC as well. Thanks for sharing your knowldge and experience
> Regards
> Waiting


No worries  Glad I could help.
It depends on the case officer to be honest. Some call the applicant while some don't so you will have to wait to find out. And if the case officer will need to talk to you/the application then he/she will call the applicant.

Your visa grant letter will be sent to your migration lawyer who will have to forward it to you.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KomalAujla (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey Becky 
Would you please update me the new processing time frame for offshore partner visa 309/100. I have called immigration and they told me it will be 36 weeks for allocating case officer but I couldn't feel confident enough to believe the lady I spoke to. She was sounding unsure of time frame too. It's been 9 months and I haven't heard anything as of yet from case officer. I Am really disappointed and in urge to cry out loud and still feel helpless. I mean it's so unfair living apart from your better half for so long.
Please reply ASAP 😪

KOMAL Aujla


----------



## jagdeep1 (Dec 11, 2014)

hi there, seek your suggestions..
My wife has applied for a partner visa
(Sub class 309) at Australian embassy office in Chandigarh, India on
17/10/2013. 
On 12/05/2014, We received a confirmation letter regarding the completion of the file assessment. 
On 4th july 2014, I sent another email to esquire about the pending final decision. On 10th July 2014, In the reply of my inquiry, I was informed that the normal processing time to finalize decision is from about 8 to 12 month. 
It's already 14 months since we have applied for the visa. we are more than happy to provide them any further information regarding our application.
I have been sending emails regarding the processing time but just getting the same standard computer generated reply from immigration. Please suggest me what I can do at this time..
thanking you.
jagdeep


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

jagdeep1 said:


> hi there, seek your suggestions..
> My wife has applied for a partner visa
> (Sub class 309) at Australian embassy office in Chandigarh, India on
> 17/10/2013.
> ...


Kindly please don't post the same query on every thread multiple times. Thanks!
Please find my reply on the following thread where you just posted your question:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ore-partner-visa-309-100-waiting-room-13.html


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

KomalAujla said:


> Hey Becky
> Would you please update me the new processing time frame for offshore partner visa 309/100. I have called immigration and they told me it will be 36 weeks for allocating case officer but I couldn't feel confident enough to believe the lady I spoke to. She was sounding unsure of time frame too. It's been 9 months and I haven't heard anything as of yet from case officer. I Am really disappointed and in urge to cry out loud and still feel helpless. I mean it's so unfair living apart from your better half for so long.
> Please reply ASAP &#128554;
> 
> KOMAL Aujla


Hey Komal,

Apologies for the late reply. Just saw your post.
Unfortunately the case officer allocation for AHC New Delhi IS taking a while and the current trends are showing a waiting time of upto 42 weeks since date of application. All you can do right now is to wait and keep praying. There are many others on the same boat as you which at the moment is sailing really slowly, but don't worry the good news will come.
Hope this helps and please do keep us updated 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Kkm (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi 
Does anyone have any current timeframes for partner visa's processing in Fiji? I'm fully aware the service standard is 12 months however I was hoping to hear from someone that has lodged through Fiji and recently had their visa granted. 

Thank you.


----------



## diletta.laino (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi everybody!! 

My 309 was lodged in Auckland on 25/06/2015.. 
My de facto partner is ozi and we have no kids.. It was very simple application (no real issues apart for my partner change of name when he was in 9th grade) I'm Italian so from low risk country... STILL.. 11 months went by without hearing a thing! 

I read on immi timeline that Auckland takes 12 months to process family applications. 

BUT, last Wednesday I had assigned a CO!!! 
She emailed me to send form 80 and so she could proceed.. 

I have no idea how lon is gonna take from now on though. 

From what she wrote it seems like there shouldn't be much longer to wait but who knows.. 

My advice to everybody is obviously first of all MAKE A KILLA APPLICATION that is all in place without confusion. 

Then just put yourself in peace, it will eventually happen, I know it's so hard to wait but that's just how it goes.. 

Also, I have called Auckland office in March this year to ask what applications were they processing at the time and they said "June 2015 Applications".
So If you were wondering how long it takes them to process a month I'd say it takes them around 3 months... 

Good luck to everybody and post a reply if you have questions I might be able to help out  

Xo


----------



## reddraghu (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a question in regards to whether a CO was assigned to my wife's spouse Visa application or not.

We submitted the 309/100 visa application on 5th April 2016 via Immi account and attached all the required documentation including medicals.

On 9th June 2016, we received an email from immigration department requesting for additional documentation namely Form 80 and Indian PCC.

We uploaded the scanned copies on 17th June and clicked on information provided along with additional documents to strengthen our application.

Also submitted change in circumstances form1022 to advise the department about my wife's trip to Australia on visitor visa.

We also contacted embassy on 24th June to inform them that the required documents were uploaded and got the response on the same day mentioning that case officer will get back to you if further information is required.

Just wondering if the CO was assigned to our application as the contact details of the CO were not provided on the additional information request letter.

If CO, assigned does anyone know how long it may take to finalize the decision.

Thanks in advance 

Applied: 5th April 2016(offshore)
Information requested: 9th June 2016
Documents supplied: 17th June 2016
And Waiting


----------



## Amrita87 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone
I have applied for the partner visa, its been a month time and i feel like its forever. i am in India and my husband put up at Canberra. i have uploaded most of the basic documents including the police clearance certificate. I am doing online application ,no agent. is it a wise way? or i should have taken a agent for the procedure? How about the medial test, should i wait for the case officer to be assigned and ask for it? i know it takes time but this waiting game is pathetic. i so want to be with my husband. please guide. Thank u in advance.


----------



## Amrita87 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi guys
i have applied for the partner visa 309/100 through online. In the documents , it is asking for a passport size photograph with my name written behind. how does that make sense?? i will be anyway uploading a passport size soft copy photo. Or shall i make a hard copy with my name behind, certify it and then scan both side and upload?? please someone help me clarify.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amrita87 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guys
What can i give as a evidence of the family tree in India? Have already submitted my birth certificate and marriage certificate. would that suffice ? please advice.
Thank u


----------



## Bekatina (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi,

My husband is in Malaysia and he had to organise passport photos and sign the back of them and take them to the Embassy in Malaysia with the letter. Check with the embassy in your country.


----------



## Summerof 89 (Nov 27, 2016)

Pretty much on a same boat, applied 11th april 2016 through online a/c. Did medical in mid of june including pcc, no reply yet. Visa status says case is under assessment. Plz let me know if you get any reply and I'll do the same. Hopefully we get result soon best of luck☺


----------



## Summerof 89 (Nov 27, 2016)

reddraghu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question in regards to whether a CO was assigned to my wife's spouse Visa application or not.
> 
> ...


Pretty much on a same boat, applied 11th april 2016 through online a/c. Did medical in mid of june including pcc, no reply yet. Visa status says case is under assessment. Plz let me know if you get any reply and I'll do the same. Hopefully we get result soon best of luck☺


----------



## Cris (Oct 16, 2016)

Same here! Applied 8th of April 2016 with medicals and PCC and no contact at all form anyone apart from the lodgment letter. At least your status says under assessment. Mine still received and the sponsor application is submited.
Not expecting anything this year as holidays are approching and things are going to slow down even more! 
Just a terrible wait!
let us know about any contact from immi.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

I only uploaded a soft copy of my photo without any label. My visa was approved, no questions asked.



Amrita87 said:


> Hi guys
> i have applied for the partner visa 309/100 through online. In the documents , it is asking for a passport size photograph with my name written behind. how does that make sense?? i will be anyway uploading a passport size soft copy photo. Or shall i make a hard copy with my name behind, certify it and then scan both side and upload?? please someone help me clarify.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

From my experience, the email that I received asking for additional information showed the sender as a generic immigration email address (not for a particular person). When I clicked "reply email", the addressee automatically changed to a specific email address. I assumed that this person was my CO. I sent her a question regarding my PCC via email and she responded and waived the requirement for me. I was given 28 days to submit my medicals and PCC. My visa was granted 2 weeks after submitting them. But then again, processing times are different for each location. Perhaps you should look for the visa waiting room for your country in this forum and look at the average processing times.



reddraghu said:


> Just wondering if the CO was assigned to our application as the contact details of the CO were not provided on the additional information request letter.
> 
> If CO, assigned does anyone know how long it may take to finalize the decision.


----------



## Summerof 89 (Nov 27, 2016)

once a case officer assigned all you can do to convince him to fasten the process which range sometimes from couple of hours to couple of months, depends on case complicity aswell. Is don't get over excited calmly talk to him provide asked documents ASAP and inform it immediately.(courtesy of old friend who worked for immi)


----------



## tem (Feb 22, 2015)

spouse visa lodgement in vienna
Is there anyone that has lodged a Partner – visa subclass 309 (Partner Provisional) in Australia Embassy in Vienna in 2016 and still waiting?.I lodged my application in March.I have a case office.police clearance,medicals and interview is done .the last time I heard from the cAse officer was in September. The wait is just annoying and no reply to messages sent make it more worse..please if there is anyone in same situation let us share our experiences.


----------

